# Good Simple Laws That Don't Exist Anymore



## DanO55 (Sep 7, 2015)

There are many Old laws, still actually "On the Books" that Simply Do NOT exist anymore and are in fact been Forgotten completely or REPLACED  by New  "Town Enforced"  Laws   The One Old Law I wish was Still enforced, or at least Taught 
 is  "Jay Walking"   Remember   It was Pounded into our heads as Kids    Don't Cross in the Middle of the Block
IMHO, it was a Good Law which made it Safe for Both Drivers and Pedestrians to co exist.
Unfortunately, it's Much too Inconvenient for Today's Busy World!!!

BTW, Even when we Did Walk to the Corner to Cross,  
WE LOOKED BOTH WAYS AND WAITED FOR THE TRAFFIC,  (Not the other was around)
Again... Much too Inconvenient for Today's World


----------



## Fern (Sep 7, 2015)

On a serious note, the word treason has been removed from the laws of the land, not necessary 'they' said. I wonder.!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

...on a lighter note!


----------

